# eating cat litter?



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok, anyone who has had both dogs and cats has had instances where the dog went munching from the litterbox... 

But my foster dog just ate straight cat litter. The box was completely clean, and I found him munching away on the litter. So now I'm totally paranoid he's going to get an obstruction or something... 

Any suggestions on what to do? Lots of water I'm sure. Should I withhold his dinner? Feed him dinner? 

I can't believe he did that. But its scented litter that someone gave me, and with 3 foster cats currently I'm not turning down any supplies. I assume he thought it smelled good and started eating.. No idea how much he ate but it couldn't have been too much, it was from a little box in the bedroom. Normally its in the closet, but earlier I had the dogs crated and was trying to coax the newest kitty out of hiding and put the litterbox and food close.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Can you call your vet and ask? I'm a nervous nelly when it comes to things my animals ingest and I would be too worried not to call.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

When I had a cat I used to put a gate in the doorway to the room where the litter was to keep my dog out. Just high enough for the cat to get under. Solved the problem of the munchies. Was it clumping litter or regular litter. Clumping litter can be more of an issue and more disgusting to clean out of their mouth. Would get slimy and really gut wrenchingly gross. Would not hurt to call the vet and let them know what type of cat litter it was and see what they say. The few times my dog Turk managed to get into it, it fortunately did not cause an issue, but again, can't hurt to check with your vet.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

When our dogs got into the cat room we immediately administered hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting. We were not sure if they had gotten any of the cat litter crystals in their stomachs so we went ahead and induced vomiting. It is totally safe for your dogs we have used that method for yrs. when we didn't have ipecac(sp??) on hand. Our vet advised us on the method. It worked great and emptied thier stomachs quickly.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

lisgje said:


> When I had a cat I used to put a gate in the doorway to the room where the litter was to keep my dog out. Just high enough for the cat to get under. Solved the problem of the munchies. Was it clumping litter or regular litter. Clumping litter can be more of an issue and more disgusting to clean out of their mouth. Would get slimy and really gut wrenchingly gross. Would not hurt to call the vet and let them know what type of cat litter it was and see what they say. The few times my dog Turk managed to get into it, it fortunately did not cause an issue, but again, can't hurt to check with your vet.


The dogs can't get to the boxes where they normally are, I pulled one out and put it directly in front of the hiding cat and forgot to put it back away later when I let the dogs out of their crates. 

It was clumping litter. Thats why I'm worried... My vet is closed already and I already know that if I call the ER vet they won't give advice over the phone.. And to be honest if something happened and he needed to go to the ER vet, I'd be completely screwed. Because I cannot afford it and need to put my own pets first. This guy belonged to some friends of some ex roommates and was being abused and neglected with behavioral issues, and I didn't want to see him euthed in a shelter so I said bring him here. Typically I foster for rescues, and in the case of an emergency the financial responsibility falls on them.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

He's fine my lab has taken a major liking to cat litter-major. I've moved it, covered it, and put it up- he'll knock it down to eat and he never steals food or does anything naughty. I'm sure it's not good for them, but in small amounts I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Dog Ate Clumping Cat Litter - Vet?s Advice On Dog that Ate Clumping Litter

I would be concerned about any ingestion of litter. 

Call the vet ASAP tomorrow. I don't know if salmon or olive oil would help or if I am making things up there. 

Good luck.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Lin, any idea how much he ate? I don't have cats anymore, but used to, and the dogs were ALWAYS getting into the boxes. I always used clumping litter. 

Never had a single problem. I wouldn't be exceptionally worried. Watch for the usual signs of a blockage (lethargic, attempted vomiting, vomiting immediately after eating a meal, no pooping, etc...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You can look up the ingredients of clumping litter - I don't even like my cats to use it, but that's what they prefer - I used World's Best and my male started to potty out of the litter boxes. 

It's awful stuff - the clumping.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Rerun said:


> Lin, any idea how much he ate? I don't have cats anymore, but used to, and the dogs were ALWAYS getting into the boxes. I always used clumping litter.


It couldn't have been too much, the box he ate from was just a tiny 12" by 9" box and there wasn't a noticeable hole in the litter or anything. But I've never seen a dog eat just straight litter!!! Its always that the dog goes for the cat poop and just happens to get some litter on the side.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope that your foster boy does ok, and that there are no complications!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> You can look up the ingredients of clumping litter - I don't even like my cats to use it, but that's what they prefer - I used World's Best and my male started to potty out of the litter boxes.
> 
> It's awful stuff - the clumping.


I'm actually thinking of doing away with litter... As long as the cats cooperate though, which may not be a good idea with fosters! But it depends on how much work it is. My main litterboxes are self cleaning which cuts down on the work a lot. But I have asthma and I hate the dust from the litter but can't afford the nicer litters. Maybe I'll just try doing away with litter for the box in my bedroom... Normally I don't even have a box in here, but I'm keeping the new foster secluded in here. 

But I'd like to set up a box like many use with diabetic cats, where you take one of those sifting litterboxes, and fill it with fish gravel.... You can remove the poop, and rinse the gravel as often as you like (or be able to measure urine output in a diabetic cat...) and NO DUST.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just went through this with my puppy... we went to the VET and there is stuff you could put in the cat food (its fine for the cat)... and it makes their feces taste and smell horrid so the dogs wont go near thhe box.. and so far its working..

AND... there is a new litter out by Arman Hammer... and its like corn husks or something.. its in a yellow BAG.. not box.. and it smells GREAT.. no dust.. and it lasts soooo long... its like 7.88 at WalMart


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> You can look up the ingredients of clumping litter - I don't even like my cats to use it, but that's what they prefer - I used World's Best and my male started to potty out of the litter boxes.
> 
> It's awful stuff - the clumping.


i use that too made out of corn when i first got my cat he started eating it lol. but its safe for them in case they lick their paws


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

We tried the natural corn and seed looking litters- Noel was not having it. She literally howled at the litter box and held it forever before peeing right in front of it,lol So I gave it to my neighbor and went back to the yucky dusty clumpy stuff


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

In our household we use "The world's best Cat litter" (Corn) or "Feline Pine" (Both types work great and no one ever knows we have a cat). We got one of those Booda Domes (one with the stairs) so that the dogs could not so easily help themselves.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

I think that unless your dog ate a relatively large amount of cat litter he'll probbably be fine, if you're worried try giving him some veggie oil, or whatever oil you have in the kitchen with some dog food (mix it up in a bowl, liberal amounts of oil) should help loosen the stool. possibly even just run to the store and get a can of canned dog food, that'll really moisten things up (you basically want to give him the runs to prevent impaction). if it was the clumped litter he was going after it sounds like a mineral deficiency, try giving some brewers yeast based vitamins to your dog, mine love them. If it was the "tootsie rolls" he was going after I would not worry as much, although I would still try to prevent him from getting them (baby gate idea sounded good) Could pick up some intestina issues there too, my pup was eating horse poops at my parents house and picked up Giardie (could've been from drinking from the pond too) anyway for a dog it has to be a fairly large bio load (culture/infection/ whatever you want to call it) of giardia to affect them, because dogs are designed to handle more bacteria than we are. luckily sister is a vet and got him some sulfa antibiotics and we cleaned him out, then for recovery we fed him yogurt and i gave him those vitamin brewers yeast tabs and he poops like a champ now. but i doubt one cat poop is going to cause an infection. just observe and report.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Kola_2010 said:


> Just went through this with my puppy... we went to the VET and there is stuff you could put in the cat food (its fine for the cat)... and it makes their feces taste and smell horrid so the dogs wont go near thhe box.. and so far its working..


No, no no lol. I think most of you guys missed the point in the post! The dog did NOT eat cat feces. He ate straight, clean litter from a box that had JUST been filled and not even used yet. 

And... NORMALLY THE DOGS CAN'T GET TO THE BOXES! lol. I appreciate that you guys are trying to give me suggestions to help, but I've stated twice now that where the boxes normally are the dogs cannot access them. I moved a small litterbox from its normal place and stuck it directly in front of where my foster cat was hiding, and tried to coax her out to use it and eat while the dogs were crated. She ate, didn't use the box, and I forgot to put it back in its normal spot when I let the dogs back out. 

As for the different types of litters... I have 3 foster cats and 0 cats of my own... Sorry but I gotta stick with whats cheapest or stop fostering. I also never turn donations on supplies, which is why I'm using scented litter. I'd never buy that stuff. 

He's doing fine this morning.. Hopefully all stays well! Definitely does not have any decrease in appetite lol.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

glad he's doing ok,,I would be more concerned that he ate clumping litter vs the non clumping( 

I use clumping litter, the cheapest I've found is BJ's wholesale. I get a 40lb box for 8.00 . I have 5 indoor cats, so gotta go with litter and the clumping is more cost effective in my opinion


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Yea, and you have to use the clumping litters with automatic boxes! I hate non clumping, I was given a bag of that recently as well and I could't wait until it was all used up. I keep the boxes clean at all times and you can't do that with non clumping.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

mmm fe-calories or mmmm fecal-ories . lol
Carmen


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I caught Remy eating clumping cat litter out of a CLEAN cat box also. He liked the taste I guess....:shrug: It wasn't the standard clay clumping litter however, it was Swheat Scoop Natural Wheat Litter . He only ate a mouthful, and I got most of it out, but it still scared me. I would be more concerned with the clay type. The cat would eat the corn litter, and I couldn't take the dust with the clay litter. Swheat litter works well, and clumps decently for a natural product.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

carmspack said:


> mmm fe-calories or mmmm fecal-ories . lol
> Carmen


.... The dog did NOT eat cat poop. Only clean litter...


----------

